# County Public Records



## Arketype87 (Dec 15, 2014)

Didn't know where to post this, thought maybe the squat forum would suffice. So I got to thinking over the weekend, if perchance someone were to come across me or my campsite, what I would allow him/her to know. Then it dawned on me that I better "know" the land in which I'm essentially squatting upon. So I visited the auditor/assessor of the county that I'm in (usually located within the city courthouse of the county,) and inquired about the section of land I'm camped on. I told the assessor I was interested in foraging in the woods, and would like to know who, if so, owned the land. Turned out that the 15+ acre parcel I'm on IS owned by someone. So, since all this is public information, I searched just a while ago online for particulars and now I know what I need if confronted by an individual or law enforcement.
So now if someone asks what I'm doing, or tells me to leave, I know that only ONE older individual owns the land and his namesake, so I may turn the inquiries about face. Also, I've scoured the perimeter of the land for any posted trespassing or private property signs, and didn't see one. I even surveyed the brush surrounding (the best I could) for any downed signs, and there were none. So with the unorthodox layout of the land and semi isolation from neighboring housed structures, I'm feeling more confident with my location. Though this by no means should allow me to lower my guard, for It only takes one armed rogue to ruin the day. So if your wandering where to find this information, the county auditor/assessors office or an online search of your county public records. Peace!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have suggested searching these types of records to others in the past. Most county municipalities now have online records that can be searched by address, last name, plot etc where as anyone can gain this sort of information. I have had much luck in the past in finding all kinds of useful public records online. I am personally not the type who wants to interact with some bureaucrat in a courthouse if I can access what I need for free online.

It is possible to use this type of information in conjunction with other public information. Say If you wanted to simply mine the newpapers for obituaries of elderly people (those who may have died single & without children & or estate would be ideal). You could then research their property records & potentially start squatting their house/land. You could forge their signature & draft up a lease & or work/live exchange type agreement predating their death. That way whomever decides to call the police would need to prove ownership of the estate & go through the appropriate eviction process.

It could work for using someones land for many uses (say riding atvs,horses,camping,hunting/fishing,mining, harvesting firewood etc). Once approached & questioned most likely you would never be able to use it again. My fear would be meeting the owner & trying to argue the "he/She" gave you perision. I would try to find recent real estate transactions that way you could draft up something from the previous owner & act all apologetic saying that "so & so" never told me that he/she had sold the property. Who knows the new owner may be open to continue using their land if you had theoretically been doing so & in good standing with the previous owner. Most people never personally communicate with buyers/sellers of real estate (thanx in part to realtors etc.)

I like that you brought up this idea again.


----------



## Arketype87 (Dec 16, 2014)

Right on highwayman. I wanted to have a way of making sure the one who confronted me WAS the owner, since I now know their name and details. This way there is no need for an elaborate story, just keep it simple and honest. This way also he/she may be empathetic and/or understanding and allow me to stay. I'm not really trying to take for possession any land (owned or not), no matter how many legal loopholes; This is just too complexicated for me, I'm here just through the winter; besides that, paperwork is an encumbrance for me and I despise it all. What information I need to know is invested for my heart, mind, and soul .


----------

